# Alum Spillway



## PGA Pro (Oct 13, 2008)

Drove by today water is down below the steps. Saw one guy with a 34" Musky he had just caught I tried to get him to release but no he wanted it for the wall. I told him reproduction mounts are better and last longer offered to take a pic but no! Such a shame to kill a juvenille musky some people blow me away! Good luck to all this fishing and boating season stay safe!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Is this Pro Angler reincarnate?


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

No, but Pro Angler did catch a 41" musky last night


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Is this Pro Angler reincarnate?


Pro Angler was spotted at Alum Creek spillway last night with a Muskie, Muskie was put in a holding tube and sent to be released in main lake.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It's just too bad he wanted to keep a small musky. Any musky fisherman would laugh at that mount. I decided to keep some 5 inch bluegill and pay $250 each to have them mounted. I'll put it next to my 13" saugeye and 11" smallmouth. Great idea, eh!! If he was eating it, it would make more sense.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

saw a guy on monday keep a 32" to 36" musky for the dinner table....its a shame to me, but to each his own i guess


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Don't lie hank, it was you!! 

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I was fishing below the guy who caught the muskie. He did release it after I took a picture and told him I would get him an 8 x 10 to hang on his wall.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I have a friend that says if it has eyes it fries dont agree with him on alot of stuff, but do what you want. I only keep fish when my freezer is getn low, watch out saugeye next week


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

If I don't bring 'eyes home regularly my wife lets the air out of my boat trailer tires


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

puregreen said:


> I have a friend that says if it has eyes it fries dont agree with him on alot of stuff, but do what you want. I only keep fish when my freezer is getn low, watch out saugeye next week


I thought you and hank were smallmouth guys? 


sent from my HTC evo


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Fishin Finatic said:


> If I don't bring 'eyes home regularly my wife lets the air out of my boat trailer tires


We may have to copy Facebook and put a "Like" function on the forum posts because I definitely LIKE that one!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Please dont put those hog eating muskie back in the lake ,there is enough in there already.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

jiggerman said:


> Please dont put those hog eating muskie back in the lake ,there is enough in there already.


You keep catching hogs though, go figure. Muskie eat some bass, lowering the competition between the ones that are left, allowing them to get bigger. Let them go, they make bass bigger!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh sorry i meant to just leave them below the spillway.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Eric E said:


> I thought you and hank were smallmouth guys?
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC evo


This early in the year gotta fill the freezer first then on to the log donkeys


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

puregreen said:


> This early in the year gotta fill the freezer first then on to the log donkeys


all wrong PG....
largemouth==Log donks
smallmouth==bronze donks


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

My grandfather fished muskie daily for 30 years. He would occasionally keep one for the table. I don't know why, cuz they do not taste very good in my opinion.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Were you guys all at Mass together Wednesday? Because you sure are holier-than-thou!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

PGA Pro said:


> I tried to get him to release but no he wanted it for the wall. I told him reproduction mounts are better and last longer offered to take a pic but no! Such a shame to kill a juvenille musky some people blow me away!


Where do you get off with this stuff! Your out of line. This guy did nothing illegal and should not have to be scorned by you. BTW that's not a juvenile fish. Some males never get much larger than that!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree with Muskarp, to each his own, the fish they keep are legal, and some do eat muskie, and if some one wants a mount on the wall, so be it, and maybe a "pro" muskie man might laugh at a smaller mount, who cares, like Muskarp said, you all are hollier than thou.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

Yo my first muskie EVER! 2nd fish of the season 10 mintues after my fish OH saugeye. =)))))) gonna be a good year!


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

released back in the spillway..... not the saugeye tho. =)


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I took a trip in a canoe on Sunday to see what was going on a little further down stream. Water was low and the river was surprisingly green. There weren't as many dead fish as I had thought, but we couldn't see the bottom. We found a dozen or so lures, so thanks to the guys who keep losing them during the high water!! - been there...
Anyways, fishing was uneventful but next low water we will try another tactic that i think will help. 
take care
ying


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Been a good year for me so far finding lures wise,course ive put a good many back nice muskie tech you from clintonville.That is my start point going behind Graceland tomorrow and try to catch some creek chubs and roll on up to Alum for saugeye before Guiness time.Dont want to start to early not as young as once was.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

If anybody catches a hot pink blade dancer halfway between the dam and the bridge... you're welcome!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

what does everybody use when the water is high? i fish vibes after it goes down but i cant seem to find any in the high water. i know guys catch them but im still searching thanks in advance guys


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

The few eyes Ive seen caught in last 2 weeks while water running high were on jigs with chartruse or red grubs or tubes. Musky seem to like the husky jerk in a firetiger like pattern


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Jray whatever hooks the floaters the best!! Heard a big stringer of floaters left there this morning. I cannot go down there right now it makes me sick watching all these quality fish coming out of the lake all beat up and dying. Man that lake was prime for a awesome spring bite,will be interesting to see how fishing will be up on lake after this flood event. I know it will certainly cripple Delaware crappies again like last time. Congrats on the muskie teknical was walking shoreline this evening on lake and the muskies are busy in the bays as well. Hooked 4 on jerks and traps no eyes!! good fishing!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

wow four in one night thats some gear shredding stuff right there haha i hear what your saying about the floaters though it just hurts inside to see all those perfect 5 plus eyes floating down what a shame


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

headed out this morning. Ima use a 12 cm perch husky jerk. I nabbed my eye on the second cast on one yesterday =)


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

jray said:


> wow four in one night thats some gear shredding stuff right there haha i hear what your saying about the floaters though it just hurts inside to see all those perfect 5 plus eyes floating down what a shame


Animals should never die in vain. If your eatin my saugeyes you better be cuttin out the cheeks too..... altho it is our god given right to harvest fish. and lawful if you stay within the limits. a slippery slope.......


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

please explain teknical ? im not too sure if that was directed at me or what ive never went over my limit and for sure havent ever kept a fish i didnt eat


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Ying-that's what I thought about the creek all week. Thought it was about time. They must have opened the floodgates. The creek is out of its banks again down around Morse Rd.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, I just keep watching the Olentangy and Hoover. When one calms down a little it seems that they open up another. I might be completely wrong but all three aren't normally flowing hard at the same time from what I can see. If you do canoe be extremely careful!! I had an eye on the flow chart the entire time, nothing happened but last week slim was there and said it went from calm to raging within an hour. Not a good thing to be on the river with that!


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey I am pretty unfamiliar with the Alum spillway and would like to go but am not sure where exactly it is. I was wondering if someone could possibly provide me with directions from Columbus, thanks.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just below alum creek dam there is a concrete walk where the water spills out. You can just about cast across it. Is pretty shallow and rocky. There is a deeper channel running along the west side. The walkway outlines most of the fishable area. There are a few deeper areas along the walk, but you will have to figure those out for yourself. The walkway runs along the east shoreline Almost to the bridge which is Lewis Center Rd. Not very big, like deer creek where access to the creek is quit extensive.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry dude lol replyd to the wrong thread. im a noob to chat forums


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

haha no problem man stuff happens


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I got into a nice musky down there this afternoon and landed a 33"r. Though she was foul hooked. It was a ton of fun with that heavy flow. I knew when I couldnt turn her, there was a reason. Saw another guy with one on, but it got off right near the bank, and it looked like a real nice one. There's a few fish in the system. Sure was nice to get out.

Ran into an old friend to. I just had a hunch I might see him out there.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

jray ... fished til around 9. C&R one eye about 15". Switched to small jig w/ chartruse twister. Was in that eddy where you were fishing when i got there before you moved to the step. The water runs upstream next to walk and downstream a little further out. Was right in the crease where water was still. Good luck in the morning.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

nice work fanatic i may give it another shot in the morning thanks


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

and by the way nice meeting you today


----------

